# Strobes N More LEDS?



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Has anyone had good use with these lights?? I need to outfit 3 trucks and normally use WHELEN but their lights are catching my eye with the big price difference...

Are they good??? 
Do they back their 5 year warranty????

Thanks guys!


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I've had good luck with my Strobes N More E6's for the last two years. I've bought a decent amount of stuff from them and they're great to deal with. As far as brightness goes though, Whelen has them beat hands down. You do get what you pay for.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Feniex lights are another option, I have a few and think they are extremely bright for their small size.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Good lights, comparable in brightness to my $$$ federal signal Lightbar. Can't comment on warranty experiences though.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

SNM E4s are good. I have put a bunch of them on my trucks. I recently also picked up a few Feniex t6's and they are good too.

As far as warranty with SNM they are good with it. You just have to follow their procedures and should have no issues getting it warrantied.


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

Don't rule out Feniex lights. We can work up a package deal for you.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

EGLC;2077021 said:


> Has anyone had good use with these lights?? I need to outfit 3 trucks and normally use WHELEN but their lights are catching my eye with the big price difference...
> 
> Are they good???
> Do they back their 5 year warranty????
> ...


I have both whelen and SNM, honestly I'll be buying strobes n more from now on. Whelen is a bit brighter, not enough to justify cost. If I was going to be stopping on the interstate every day I may say whelen but aside from that every truck will now get strobes n more.


----------



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

I have had whelen's that have lasted me 10 years and outlived their technology lol i have also had strobes n more stuff, they make a good product, but DEFINATELY not as durable and no where near as long lasting. Id pay more for the whelen's again


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

As I mentioned earlier, I have Strobes N More E6, Whelen LINZ6 along with Star GEN3 LED's in the lower level of my Star Interceptor bar. Oh, and they're literally side by side. So I'm probably one of the few who can compare at least these three LED products with any level of accuracy. 

The Star and SNM LEDs are pretty comparable in warning power. I'd call them "adequate." The Whelen LINZ6's however blow them both away. I've had zero problems with any of the three brands in over 3 years of use.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well op seems the general consensus is that S&M is good bang for buck but whelen is brighter. So you can pony up extra $$$ or just buy what works. Sorta like buying a crew cab long box platinum F-350, it's nice but will it do a better job than the XL F-350 single cab? Up to you to decide.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Guess he isn't mad at them anymore? xysport

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=155843


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

We just had one of our 3500HD pickups (muni water/sewer dept) out fitted with SNM E4s. We put 2 in the grille, 2 on each of the tool boxes on the bed rails (1 side and 1 rear on both boxes), and 4 on the sander (1 facing each side and 2 out the rear). The guy that did the install told us that the only brands he will install are Whelen and SNM, he suggested SNM because of the bang for the buck.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have an EFLOODS4200 combination flood light emergency light in my grill on my truck. When i received the light it had a few bad LED's. Contacted them sent it back for testing, and within a few days i had a replacement.


----------



## 04fordf350 (Aug 31, 2012)

They are a great company to deal with and have awesome products. I run all their products on my equipment except for my feniex full size light bar. I have only had one problem with their E4 light and it was water got into the module. They sent me a new one the next day under warranty. 

BTW they have a free shipping code on this site somewhere.


----------

